# Is there a website that has info of all the shows in the south?



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeh thats pretty much my question in the name

do you know of a website which has all the info about companionship, open and championship shows in next summer?

Oo and whats the minimum age to enter a puppy into the puppy class? can u enter a puppy thats under 6 months in the puppy class?

Edited

- when does the showing season usually start? Like when do the open and champ shows start coming up?.. (puppy is 6 months in Jan)


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

puppy has to be 6 months to enter in a show of open and champ
try going on these

FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs
Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information
Class 1
Championship,_Open_&_Limit_Dog_Shows


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

What is the difference between a companion and championship class? And if I wanted to enter my Lily how would I prepare her??


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> What is the difference between a companion and championship class? And if I wanted to enter my Lily how would I prepare her??


Oo i know the anser to the first one. Companionship shows are usually just local events for fun... usually part of a fair and you can just go along and enter.. there are novice classes too.

Championships are more serious and you need to enter before hand.. its more expensive and you can get into crufts in certain classes


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

There a 4 levels of shows
companion - enter on the day fun shows.
Limit - enter before the show, CC winners cannot enter. Usually for members only.
Open - enter before show. Any dog can enter.
Championship - enter before show. Any dog can enter. CC's on offer for many breeds, can qualify for Crufts.

Showing rules get quite complicated, especially the 'unbeaten' rule! lots of newcomers don't understand this. But lots of people that compete every weekend don't understand all the rules either! (and some that run shows don't! )


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Companion shows have classes for mutts as well as pedigree dogs too!

I understand the "unbeaten" rule! 

Gundoggal there's dog.biz the Worldwide Canine Community too. 

MrsDusty you could get your pup into some ringcraft training classes or your pups breeder might help you, like Val did for me!


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Gundoggal said:


> - when does the showing season usually start? Like when do the open and champ shows start coming up?.. (puppy is 6 months in Jan)


The showing season doesn't start or end. It goes all year round. There are champ shows almost every months (if you are willing to travel) and there are usually open shows every weekend or so!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks everyone ive decided to join the labrador retriever breed club for the south so they will inform me of all the up and coming shows through post


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Shame you missed our "local " champ shows this year. The closest to us are Bournemouth (held in Lymington) and Southern Counties which is held at Newbury. Plenty of open shows that are not too far to travel from Hampshire though


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Dont know whether this any good to you, but try and google south of england autumn show! It looks a good one!*


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

wooliewoo said:


> Shame you missed our "local " champ shows this year. The closest to us are Bournemouth (held in Lymington) and Southern Counties which is held at Newbury. Plenty of open shows that are not too far to travel from Hampshire though


Aww i couldnt of gone cause of abbie and the pups but am looking forward to the up and coming shows next year =]


----------



## Kasia18 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello,

I have compiled a *list of the dog shows in Dorset, Hampshire and Wiltshire* on my blog together with the links.

If anyone heard about any show which is not yet listed there, please post it on this forum and I will add it to the list.

Hope it will help!

Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Kasia18 (Jun 17, 2010)

Heya!

I have added some new dog shows yesterday. There is plenty in August, so everyone will find something suitable.

Good luck!


----------

